# Turkey Pots



## michael dee (Dec 9, 2014)

A 

 

 

 
couple hedge pot calls, one burnt , one plain with slate playing surface and glass soundboard with spar urethane finish and other pot is some awesome maple that was found locally the grain in it is very cool looking almost looks like pinstripes, the hedge was purchased on WB from @DavidDobbs , @dbroswoods , thanks guys for the awesome wood and @JR Custom Calls for your help the other night ,it worked great, the calls are some real screamers.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 9, 2014)

Great finish on all of em, but i really like the look of that burnt one !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2014)

Great looking calls Michael  I like the collaboration between you and Jonathan. Thats what makes WB so awesome. You picked the right person to reach out to...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice calls- I like the maple one- I am a sucker for curly maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know how I posted this twice ,but anyway @Mike1950 I love the maple also , I bought from a guy in California about six months ago who sells a lot of walnut and maple to fender guitars , he told me he had this piece laying around his shop for over 15 years and I just knew right then that this was going to be way out of my price range, but he ended up sending it to me and told me once I seen it to just send him a check for what I thought it was worth, long story short , he practically gave that to me, I say there and looked at it for about two months before I would ever try to resaw it , I was scared to death of it, I know that sounds crazy but I have yet to see a piece of maple that was so perfect and the sound quality that the calls get from it is incredible.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2014)

michael dee said:


> I don't know how I posted this twice ,but anyway @Mike1950 I love the maple also , I bought from a guy in California about six months ago who sells a lot of walnut and maple to fender guitars , he told me he had this piece laying around his shop for over 15 years and I just knew right then that this was going to be way out of my price range, but he ended up sending it to me and told me once I seen it to just send him a check for what I thought it was worth, long story short , he practically gave that to me, I say there and looked at it for about two months before I would ever try to resaw it , I was scared to death of it, I know that sounds crazy but I have yet to see a piece of maple that was so perfect and the sound quality that the calls get from it is incredible.



I buy the guitar blanks buy the pallet. Love working with it. You do nice work even when it is not toothpicks............


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice work on those. Jonathan won't steer you wrong. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2014)

michael dee said:


> I don't know how I posted this twice ,but anyway @Mike1950 I love the maple also , I bought from a guy in California about six months ago who sells a lot of walnut and maple to fender guitars , he told me he had this piece laying around his shop for over 15 years and I just knew right then that this was going to be way out of my price range, but he ended up sending it to me and told me once I seen it to just send him a check for what I thought it was worth, long story short , he practically gave that to me, I say there and looked at it for about two months before I would ever try to resaw it , I was scared to death of it, I know that sounds crazy but I have yet to see a piece of maple that was so perfect and the sound quality that the calls get from it is incredible.



@Mike1950 can hook you up with all kinds of sweet looking maple . He says he's a sucker, but really he's just a lollipop ..........

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

